# If you could buy 40 acres, where would you?



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

My wife constantly tell me that "if's are not real life!" 

But, IF you could get 40 acres anywhere in USA to set up your homestead to provide water, farmable land, tolerable climate, possibly logging rights, where would you do it?

I'm getting really tired of life in the People's Democratic Republic of Kalifornia and am getting ready to buy my homestead. 

So, where would you get it, and what would be your reasons?


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Not a doubt in my mind I would go to Johnson County Tennessee. It's smack dab in the Cherokee National Forrest so it's has some very secluded areas. There is an abundance of lush forrest and clear streams and springs, hunting is plentiful, and the terrain makes fortification easier. Land is reasonably priced in this area compared to some other places I've seen. Also the county is relatively low in population density. There were just over 18,000 residents in the county in 2011. I love this area of the country but its hard to get a good paying job in this area (one of the reasons I haven't moved there yet). 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Lots of 40 acre tracts in Ky and VA!! Happy hunting!


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

North Alabama/South Tennessee. Lower Appalachians. Reason: heavily wooded, lower population density.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

kentucky......and we currently live i a desirable place....


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

AuntJoe and I have talked about this in the past and decided Eastern Tn. would be our choice.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

The answer depends very heavily on what is motivating the desire to establish such a homestead.

If you want isolation, then I'd be looking at the intermountain states.
If you want timber and water and the ability to exploit nature, then I'd be looking at the vast forests of the PNW.
If you want to be able to grow lots of food, then I'd be looking at the fertile lands of the Midwest.
If you're looking for a pleasant society, then I'd be looking at the farmlands of Vermont/NH.
If you're looking to get far away from leftists, then I'd be looking at TN/KY/NC.
If you're looking for a "leave me alone" lifestyle then I'd probably look at Texas.
If you're looking to pay low property taxes, then I'd probably look at the wilds of Alaska.
If you're looking for paradise, then a nice 40 acre spread in Hawaii might fit the bill.

As you can see, some goals are incompatible with others.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Eastern or middle Tennessee. Plenty of woodland, soil is good enough to grow plenty of food, water is everywhere. taxes are low, away from the cities population is fairly low, very low in some areas.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I like it here in NW Alabama. Wish my property was a little more secluded. I'm minutes from Bankhead National Forest and the Tennessee River. My wife's grandad has land in the forest that he's given me permission to use anytime I want that is tucked away down a pig trail of a back road and right on the Sipsey River. Climate is good for growing. Game is plentiful as are fishing holes. I would suggest anywhere in the Tennessee Valley.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I would of coarse suggest the 40 acres that my bro has for sale in Park county Wyoming. 32 acres irrigated from the canal with no pumping. 2 water wells with one having a hand pump option. Huge trees on property. Chicken coop. Many deer and wild turkeys on property. A prepper's dream.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f42/wyoming-bol-sale-16139/


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

What is the least populated state? Probably there.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

You can still get land in East Texas near the Arkansas/Louisiana border that has timber and water for reasonable price. The climate is mild and the soil is relatively good. The population ain't very dense, nearest big city, Houston is a couple of hundred miles away.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a place in east central Alabama, cheap to buy and cheap property taxes, good growing season, long hunting season. Hot dry summers, you have to have good bottom land for crops, schools suck. No zoning or code issues beyond septic systems. Low population density. For me its perfect.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> What is the least populated state? Probably there.


Its Wyoming. And I heard the sheep LOVE kevlar and velcro!!...........


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

And I would take Malibu. Then sell it and buy half of New Mexico!! I actually love Southeastern Colorado along the Arkansas river.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

ras1219como said:


> Not a doubt in my mind I would go to Johnson County Tennessee. It's smack dab in the Cherokee National Forrest so it's has some very secluded areas. There is an abundance of lush forrest and clear streams and springs, hunting is plentiful, and the terrain makes fortification easier. Land is reasonably priced in this area compared to some other places I've seen. Also the county is relatively low in population density. There were just over 18,000 residents in the county in 2011. I love this area of the country but its hard to get a good paying job in this area (one of the reasons I haven't moved there yet).
> 
> Good luck with your search!


I am a Washington State fan. Too many people in Johnson county. Lewis County Wa. has a density of 28 people per square mile, Klickitat county has a density of 10 people per square mile and Skamania county has a density of 7 people per square mile. With so much variety weather wise, it is hard to choose a place to live.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Its Wyoming.


Then Wyoming it is! Somewhere off the beaten path, away from interstates or railroad tracks and with lots of natural enemies of the human (snakes, bears, wolves, etc.). A water source and some trees would be nice too.



> And I heard the sheep LOVE kevlar and velcro!!


Good! Because I will be recruiting them to serve as border patrol. Have to keep those gun hating Coloradans at bay.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Out west up near the Canadian border.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

New York City , Uptown !

Then I would sell my forty acres and buy the whole state of KY .


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I wouldn't go far.

Maybe to the other side of the section where we are now. :laugh:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

My choice would be in northern Wisconsin or Minnesota. According to Wikipedia, Minnesota has 11,842 lakes bigger than 10 acres. Wisconsin has 15,074 lakes that are at least 1 acre in size. I'd want my 40 acres by a deep glacial lake. I've seen them where they're the size of a city block but they're 30 feet deep and spring fed. And of course, it would be in an area where there's some woods and some fields already there. It would be in an area colder than I would like but it would be far from population centers.

Otherwise I'd want my 40 acres on Lake Superior between Big Bay and Baraga.

http://www.exploringthenorth.com/mich/upmap.html


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Another way to look at this question is to focus on the features on the land that you desire.

For instance, you might want land bordering on a national forest to forestall future development right next to you or to leverage that forest land to your benefit.

Or you might want land where one corner of the property has a sheer 200 ft. cliff with a waterfall. Think of the head that you now have and can use for a hydroelectric generating plant producing constant electricity for you and for you to sell.

Take that last example. If you're looking for that particular feature then you might have to look all over the nation to find that one particular piece of land.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Cheqamegon National Forest. 

Why? You ask.

Wtf is the Chequamegon Forest? 

...

Exactly.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm really parcell to my 110 acre piece in NW TN. Im far enough from nashville to keep the masses away if SHTF, yet close enough to drive for work if needed. 3 ponds, a spring, timber, and plenty of wild life, 45 acres cleared for pasture, and home site. My closest neighbor is 1/2 mile away and its a dirt road that if the need arose, we could bring down trees at each end of the road and stop all but foot traffic.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Cheqamegon National Forest.
> 
> Why? You ask.
> 
> ...


I know what it is. You like tuff winters?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Bill--- my part of Floyd county isn't for sale! You gotta rook the rest of us Hillbillies!!! Lol


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Stay away from the NE Middle TN area. Nothing but rocks, ragweed and thistle growing between meth labs. No water and the people aren't friendly toward strangers either. Rumored to be near Caerbannog, there's a rabbit with nasty, big, pointy teeth and a vicious streak a mile wide!

I'd definitely stay away.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Rumored to be near Caerbannog, there's a rabbit with nasty, big, pointy teeth and a vicious streak a mile wide!

I'd definitely stay away.[/QUOTE]

And if you're going to quote it get it right! 

Tim: Follow. But! Follow only if ye be men of valor! For the entrance to this cave is guarded by a creature so foul, so cruel, that no man yet has fought with it... and lived! BONES of full fifty men lie *strewn* about its lair! So! Brave knights! If you do doubt your courage or your strength, come no further, for death awaits you all with nasty, big, pointy teeth...
[Makes fangs with his fingers and holds them in front of his mouth] 
King Arthur: What an eccentric performance

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071853/quotes?qt=qt0470611

And even better the next scene! :rofl:

http://www.myspace.com/video/since-1987/monty-python-and-the-holy-grail-cave-beast/6059540


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Look look its the beast.. Where... Behind the Rabbit? No it is the rabbit....

Bring out the Holy Hand-grenade of Antioch......


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

i'd just buy the rest of the property adjoining ours.......then we'd have over 1400 feet of shoreline too...........


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

As a fellow California prisoner I'd vest my 40 acres in Kansas. Near Lawerance. Haven't been there since I was 3. If I couldn't have that then if Rowlett, Texas is still under developed I want my 40 acres there. Maybe in the buttercup fields behind Rainbow School... (don't ask)


----------



## RedDunesPrepper (Mar 6, 2013)

Probably eastern TN, Western NC up in the mountains, very low population and rural. Also out in Wyoming or Montana because there is also a very low population and It's very wide open, out there you can get twice the acreage for half the price of anywhere south!


----------

